# Eating only in the evening?



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I give Bess her mince in the morning. She doesn't eat it. We then have a routine of pick it up, put it back down etc until she decides around 7 - 8 pm that she's not getting anything else and has her first meal of the day. It might not even be mince she does this with. 

Over the next hour ill give her some chicken wings or something.

She's still only having about 3/4 of the amount she should, but I'm concerned that at 8 months she's eating it all in the evening. Is this a problem? I seem to remember my old English setter, who waS a gluten at other times, deciding he didn't want breakfast. Can't remember what age though.


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

My older dog is 8 and she's decided 9 times out of 10 she doesn't want breakfast and just goes up stairs and goes to sleep :lol:

I think 8 months is a bit young for feeding once a day though, but I'm sure if she was hungry she would start eating her breakfast? Maybe it just suits her better to eat at night.


----------



## maisey (Oct 26, 2010)

I always feed at a night time, and I know for a lot of people feeding at a night time has stopped accidents over night. 
A dog will eat when it's hungry, unless she actually decides to starve herself for around a week of no food I would say she is just testing you to try get some scrumptious human food


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

How many times a day do you re-offer the food? Comes across like its offered a few times . I would offer it AM then not again until about 7pm if that's when she has been taking it and include the whole meal, chicken wings and all 

Some dogs don't like to eat in the morning  my girl didn't until she got to 8 years old  and now doesn't need the calories 

I know it is recommended for youngsters to be fed 2/3/4 times daily but my girl as a youngster at 8weeks only ate twice daily and that didn't last long   so she grew up on one meal a day  . I will add her issues never stemmed from her lack of eating - she grew to full size and was fit for agility


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Rupert would only eat once a day. I think Shadow would have gone to once a day if we hadn't got Wolf as he was refusing his breakfast most days till Wolf came along. Shadow would have been about 12 months, Rupert I'm not sure about as he was a rescue.

I think Spencer would have to be at deaths door to refuse food at any time.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ditto, my dogs will eat anything at any time if it was offered, or Amber would just go and help herself to the cats food on the tall breakfast bar. But they get a bonio biscuit in the morning after a walk and then their main meal at night around 6-7pm. Amber gets it later after a training session but that's only once or twice a week.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Thanks! That's put my mind at rest about her having a large meal in the evening. I'll offer it for breakfast, and then not again until we've eaten our dinner. That way she'll know there's nothing better to be had! :wink:


----------

